
Show HN: Wasienv – WebAssembly WASI Development Toolchain for C/C++ - syrusakbary
https://medium.com/wasmer/wasienv-wasi-development-workflow-for-humans-1811d9a50345
======
seieste
I see that you're running this as a for-profit company. How do you plan to
monetize it?

~~~
syrusakbary
Wasienv was created with the intention of becoming a multi-org project (even
if was stared by Wasmer).

As a side note, we don't plan to monetize the projects that we open-sourced.
We plan to create tools that are only needed for enterprises when running
WebAssembly server-side, and will be those tools the ones that will eventually
generate revenue.

Hope this clarifies the question!

